# Help with Lunaception?



## fibre_artist (Jan 28, 2006)

I usually O around CD23, sometimes 5-7 days after that. I've been wearing a sleep mask and trying to keep the room dark for years now. I tried adding a few days of light a long time ago, but figured it didn't work because the dark wasn't dark enough.

I've tried again this cycle, trying to move O earlier. I left the curtains open and the mask off for Friday and Sat nights (CD15 and 16). My temps dipped low for Sat, Sun, and Mon and since Sunday I've been having cramps and nausea and fatigue (which generally happen right after O for me - needless to say I've been thinking I've O'd for days now!). This morning my temp was a little higher than the pre-dip max line, but my cervix is still high and soft and I've got EWCM, so no go yet.

Q: Should I go back to having the lighted bedroom until this Sunday when I'd normally O? Since my temps are bouncing back up from the dip, I'm wondering if I'm confusing the issue by going back to the dark. But neither I nor DH sleep well with the streetlights streaming in!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

No btdt experience, but didn't want to read without posting. I have no clue what will help your cycle most. If it were me, I'd probably go with sleeping better.

Have you tried accupuncture or seeing a naturopath/herbalist for your cycles?

peace,


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I haven't read too terribly much about lunception (though I really want to, I think it's fascinating), but it seems to me that if you're trying to move your O earlier, keep the room dark now. I'd go for several cycles adding in the light when you want to O, so that your body has a chance to get used to that and hopefully adjust your natural rhythm to be more in tune w/ the lighting patterns.

Give it a few months with being really consistent about your night lighting situations and see what happens, then go from there.


----------



## fibre_artist (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for your input! There doesn't seem to be that much info out there except on the basic concept.

OTMomma - I have gone to naturopaths, one just referred me to an alternative-leaning GYN because that wasn't his area, the other uses homeopathics and I seem to react badly to the alcohol base. I've been using the accupuncture points from "The Infertility Cure" (amazon.ca link to the book) - accupressure for me, until I get over the trying-to-find-someone-I-trust hump.

Skrimpy - you know, that makes a lot of sense. I was thinking that I was trying to push it too far, and maybe I should do two days earlier each cycle, but that's not exactly 'natural' rhythms... and it also makes sense that it would take a while for my body to get in sync. Will try again next month (as long as DH doesn't give me the death look







)!


----------

